# How to introduce my dog to my feral kitten? PLEASE help!



## Feral Life (Nov 28, 2011)

Hi all!  I new on here, this forum seems great! There is loads of good advice about are darling pets!! I have a 5 year old female Bishon Frise called Ruby, she is a very important member of our family! She is probably a little bit spoiled but she is a Sweetheart! Ruby hates been left on her own so she is always with me & my partner so she always has company!

I also look after all the local feral cats, i have had all of the feral cats neutered except for one, but she will be neutered as well once i manage to catch her! My dog hates the feral cats, they live in kennels in my shed in my back garden & Ruby goes crazy barking when she sees them! So Ruby is not allowed out the back garden, but she can go out the front & she gets at least 4 walks a day. She feels that the cats are in her territory! The strange thing is that when Ruby meets other cats away from the house when she is out walking she is fine with them, she'll go up & have a sniff & say hello!

So now the feral cat that isn't yet neutered has had a kitten, the kitten is 9 weeks old. I have decided to take this kitten in & tame him, i want to keep him as a pet, he is too small to be left out in the cold winter. So i took the kitten in 5 days ago & he is already completely tame! He is such a dote!  I keep him in a spare bedroom.

So my problem is introducing the kitten to my dog. :confused5: At first i let them sniff each other toys so they got used to each others sent. Then after 2 days i put the kitten into a pet carrier & i pet Ruby on her lead & i introduced them, it went ok, but Ruby gets very over excited & she pants loudly & when the kitten moved she barks like crazy & frightens the kitten.  We kept introducing them this way for 2 more days. I have treats & i try to give Ruby a treat when she acts calm, but she totally ignores the treats that she would normally scoff down! 

So to-day i put Ruby on the lead again & i carried the kitten down without the pet carrier. Ruby nearly lost her mind! She tried lunging at the kitten, Ruby did calm down a bit but every time the kitten moved Ruby would start the crazy barking & this frightened the kitten!  One good thing that happened was Ruby had a good sniff of the kitten & she gave the kitten a little lick!  But then Ruby stated nudging the kitten with her nose & she was getting a bit rough, it looked like Ruby was trying to get some sort of a reaction out of the kitten. 

So has anyone any tips?  I know its still early days but i just can't imagine Ruby ever calming down around the kitten?! When i'm upstairs with the kitten he is an energetic little fella! He is so adorable & completely tame around people! He runs & jumps & rolls around, i could watch him & play with him forever! But i imagine that Ruby will have a nervous break down if she sees the kitten running & playing like that!

So i would be so SO grateful to hear from anyone who has managed to find a way of successfully introduce a kitten & a very highly strong doggie!!! I would be so grateful with any & all tips that anyone has, or even any stories of peoples experiences!  I would love to know about how long people think it might take to get both pets used to each other? The kitten is fine with the dog, its just the dog thats not settling! 

Thank~you for reading my post, sorry that its so long!!! :thumbup1:


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

bumping this one up as it was missed in a moderating queue


----------



## Manoy Moneelil (Sep 1, 2011)

You seem to be tackling the problem correctly IMHO, the only other thing I would do is feed them together at the same time, certainly from the dog's point of view this is a bonding experience. 

I would also clip the kitten's claws, if provoked the kitten will take a swipe with claws extended and result in possible escalation from the dog. (and a nasty infected cut) 

The nudging with the nose is as you are probably aware an attempt from the dog to get the 'plaything' to move as I would guess that the dog is unsure what the kitten is for - only bought out on some occasions is it a toy or not? 

Many years ago my mother tried something like this, without much consideration to the nature of either of the animals involved. The kitten was re-homed after spending two weeks hiding on top of a cupboard.


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

Does the dog have a 'leave it' command?

In the days when I had just one dog, a friend who owned a cat died. I went to her house to catch the cat, as a space had come up in the local rescue (a neighbour had been feeding him till a space was available). Anyway it took so long to catch him and get him in a basket, the vet had closed for the weekend, and he had to have his jabs before he went to the rescue. So the only option I had was to take him home for the weekend, and get him to the vet monday morning. I had one dog crate, and borrowed another, linked them together and put the cat in there with a litter tray and his bed and food. He was safe from the dog and they could see and sniff each other through the bars. One end of the crate was covered as a refuge. With a few 'leave it' commands to the dog, there was no overt aggression on either side. By the Sunday night, the dog, the cat and I were all sharing the sofa! I though of keeping him, my friend would have wanted that, but it wasn't really practical.


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

When we got Louie then Tango as kittens we used a large dog crate it had all there gear in but just ment they could get used to two large spotty cats plodding round the place & meet the pensioner cats safely. You could try a DAP or a Feliway plug in or both, we also have a stair gate, hope everything works out for you all  x


----------



## Feral Life (Nov 28, 2011)

Hi, thanks for the replys!  I tried feeding them together but the dog was to interested in the kitten to eat & the kitten was too busy keeping an eye on the dog to eat either, i even tried to tempt them with tasty chicken, but no joy. 

We keep introducing them about every two hours, the first few days i had the kitten crated, but now i have the kitten on my knee & my partner has the dog on her lead. 

The situation is not completely hopeless, but its not all that great either! The kitten is a brave little fella & he doesn't seem phased by the dog, he hasn't even slapped the dog on her nose yet, he is the most gentle kitten ever! Its hard to believe that this time last week the kitten was completely feral! 

My dog is been 'ok' but she is just getting way too over excited! My dog is licking the kitten a lot which seems good? but when the kitten starts to walk my dog starts the crazy barking. 

We'll just have to stick with it, Burrowzig its a comfort to hear that you had success with this kind of thing! Although it sounds as if your dog is not quite as highly strung as my crazy little doggie!

I will try to crate both animals as you suggested & see how it goes, my dog is afraid of small spaces, so even though my dog crate if plenty big for her she is still really afraid to go in it, but i'm gonna give it a try! My dog knows the 'Stay' command, but she gets so over excited once the kitten is in the room that she doesn't listen to a single word that i say .

I'm just praying that i don't have to re-home the kitten like your Mum did Manoy Moneelil  coz i have already become so attached to the little fella! 

I don't mind putting the time in once the result is good in the end. I brought my dog on a big long walk/run to tire her out before the last introduction, but my dog got as hyper as ever when she saw the kitten! I really feel that if my dog calms down that these two guys could become good pals, i just hope Ruby will eventually calm down! 

Thank you both so much for your kind replys! All other tips or experiences will be VERY much appreciated! Thanx all!!! XXX :thumbup1:


----------



## Feral Life (Nov 28, 2011)

Dally Banjo said:


> When we got Louie then Tango as kittens we used a large dog crate it had all there gear in but just ment they could get used to two large spotty cats plodding round the place & meet the pensioner cats safely. You could try a DAP or a Feliway plug in or both, we also have a stair gate, hope everything works out for you all  x


Hi Dally Banjo!  Yes i'll deffo try to crate them both instead of just crating the kitten.

What is DAP & Feliway? Are they some sort of calming aids? I was wondering about these kind of things, do they actually work? Coz if they do i would deffo give them a try! Thanx for the advice! It really is a big worry not knowing if my dog will come around to the idea of the new kitten! Fingers crossed!


----------



## Feral Life (Nov 28, 2011)

Edit...


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

They are calming aids you can get plug in versions which cover a bigger area but they do sprays & a collar for dogs. We have both the plug in ones but only need the dog one round bonfire night  I would try the dog version 1st if the kitten is'nt stressed by Ruby.

Bestpet Pharmacy - online pet pharmacy buy Drontal, Fortekor, Metacam, Rimadyl, Vivitonin, Vetoryl and much more.


----------



## Feral Life (Nov 28, 2011)

Yes that is a good idea, i'll try a calming aid, its about the only thing that i haven't tried at this stage. A friend of mine told me to give Ruby a Valium???  But i really don't like the sound of that! Surly Valium can't be good for a dog? :frown2:

I tried to crate Ruby (dog) as well as Alfie (kitten) but as i thought Ruby went twice as stressed when i put her in her crate, she really afraid of small spaces. Poor Ruby is highly stung in every way possible! 

So i'll keep doing what i'm doing, i'll get a proper dog calming aid for Ruby & fingers toes & everything crossed they will become friends eventually!!! Thanx for the advice! :thumbup1:


----------



## Feral Life (Nov 28, 2011)

So things are not getting any better here, i have had the kitten in the house a week now & Ruby is still hyper around the kitten, she barks when the kitten moves. Although Ruby does lick the kitten a lot, but then the kitten moves & Ruby starts the crazy barking! So i still have to keep them separate 

The vet gave me a calming aid for Ruby, it was expensive but it has made no difference 

I'm so worried that i will have to re-home the kitten  i don't mind sticking with it if i thought it would work......


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

Keep a light lead on Ruby all the time in the house. When she barks at the kitten, instantly get the lead and remove her from the room and leave her alone outside it. After one minute, let her back in. If she starts barking again, again get the end of the lead and take her out. Expect to do this a lot! She should learn through this that barking at the kitten is not acceptable.

A week isn't long. Don't give up yet.


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

It can take a few days for most calming aids to work to


----------



## Feral Life (Nov 28, 2011)

Thanx Burrowzig!  Thanx Dally Banjo!  Thats what i wanted to hear, the words 'Don't give up yet' Coz i really don't want to give up, i'm just worried in-case i'm being unfair to Alfie (the kitten) but he seems really happy. & up to a week ago he was feral! Its gone so cold out, i'd hate for him to have stayed feral coz he'd be stuck out in that cold weather now  So i'll deffo stick with it!

Yes i think putting Ruby out of the room for a minute each time she barks is defiantly working! I only read your post about two hours ago, so since then i have been putting Ruby out when she barks, i have Alfie in the sitting-room with us in a large crate, he has all his bits & bobs in the crate.

For the first hour Ruby wouldn't settle, she was tense & when Alfie walked around the crate Ruby was barking at him, the funny thing is that the kitten doesn't seem phased by barking, once there isn't too much barking! Anyway when Ruby starts barking i say 'NO BARK' & then put her into kitchen for about a minute. So she is beginning to cop on! & now she is hardly barking at all!!! 

The dog & kitten have been in the sitting-room together for two full hours now!!! Alfie is playing in the crate & Ruby is moving between sitting beside the crate watching the kitten play & then she'll jump up beside me on the couch to watch the kitten from across the room. Now that Ruby has calmed down & stopped barking & panting she actually seems to be quite amused watching the kitten play!!! 

To~night has been a huge break through!!!!  This is the longest that they have been in the same room together! & Ruby is much calmer!!!  Fingers crossed things will keep moving in this direction! We're still a long way from letting the kitten out of the crate, but we are making good progress! Its lovely to see them watching each other calmly! 

Thank you so much for the great advice! I really appreciate it!  I'll keep yous filled in on the progress!!! *THANK~YOU SO MUCH!!!* :thumbup1:


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

Glad it's working. Expect setbacks, mainly first thing each new day - but those should tail off.

I remember watching my neighbours cat and Shitzu rolling around together in their garden, chasing and pouncing on each other, loving every minute of it.


----------



## Feral Life (Nov 28, 2011)

Burrowzig said:


> Glad it's working. Expect setbacks, mainly first thing each new day - but those should tail off.


Hi~ya! things are going really well with Ruby & Alfie!!!  Ruby has calmed down a LOT around the kitten!!!

Last night i was even able to let the two of them down on the ground together, were normally i would either have the kitten in the crate or if the kitten was running around then i would have to hold Ruby on my knee, but last night they were down on the ground playing together!!! 

The kitten totally loves Ruby & Ruby seems fairly amused by the kitten! I have to watch Ruby carefully coz sometimes she gets a bit over excited & then she gets a bit rough. In saying that the kitten gets fairly rough too, he swings out of Rubies ears!!! 

You were right about the set backs though, coz they were not as friendly together at first to-day, but after a while they settled down.

Things are looking really good, it will be two weeks this Wednesday since i brought the kitten into the house & tamed him! He has come a long way in such a short time! So i imagine in another two weeks things should be even better!

Thank you both for all your advice & support, it really meant a lot! :thumbup1:


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Feral Life said:


> Hi~ya! things are going really well with Ruby & Alfie!!!  Ruby has calmed down a LOT around the kitten!!!
> 
> Last night i was even able to let the two of them down on the ground together, were normally i would either have the kitten in the crate or if the kitten was running around then i would have to hold Ruby on my knee, but last night they were down on the ground playing together!!!
> 
> ...


:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: sounds like they are going to be best buddies


----------



## Feral Life (Nov 28, 2011)

Ruby & Alfie are best pals now!!! They really love each other!!! Alfie (kitten) follows Ruby around everywhere! I never thought they'd get this close but they have!

Thanx for all the help & support! XXX :thumbup1:










EDIT.... I tried to post a photo of them but it didn't come out, i'll make the photo my profile photo so you can see them, thanx again!!!


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Feral Life said:


> Ruby & Alfie are best pals now!!! They really love each other!!! Alfie (kitten) follows Ruby around everywhere! I never thought they'd get this close but they have!
> 
> Thanx for all the help & support! XXX :thumbup1:
> 
> ...


Brilliant, I bet this is your best ever Christmas pressie


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

So pleased it's going well.


----------



## Feral Life (Nov 28, 2011)

Yep, its going really well!!!  Thank you for all the support, i never thought we'd get there at one stage but the encouragement that you both gave me kept me going! Thanx! :thumbup1:


----------

